# Iwagumi Layout Ideas/Critique?



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

I love the arch but it didn't really remind me if iwagumi.... But it does look fantastic, only thing I would change is putting the small stone bottom center on the bottom left, right up close to the glass


----------



## J Art (Feb 7, 2016)

Stones have a lot of character. I'd take out the right stone creating the arch and all the stones along the right side all together. 

The main stone has a nice position and angle. Two smaller supporting stones pointed in the same direction and side as the main stone is all you really need in my opinion. Don't confuse with too many stones.

Also maybe raise the left hand substrate a bit more and make a continual gradation instead of a V.


----------



## Sub1117 (Sep 21, 2014)

theatermusic87 said:


> I love the arch but it didn't really remind me if iwagumi.... But it does look fantastic, only thing I would change is putting the small stone bottom center on the bottom left, right up close to the glass


Thanks for the feedback. I like your suggestion a lot. Although the arch doesn't really follow the generic iwagumi layout, that's something I'm kind of going for. I don't want a generic amano Iwagumi, but something similar to the iaplc 2014 winner.

I have been thinking about not going the iwagumi route by adding moss and maybe stem plants, but I'll see what happens as the layout progresses :thumbsup:



J Art said:


> The main stone has a nice position and angle. Two smaller supporting stones pointed in the same direction and side as the main stone is all you really need in my opinion. Don't confuse with too many stones.
> 
> Also maybe raise the left hand substrate a bit more and make a continual gradation instead of a V.


That was plan in the beginning but I mocked up the arch and decided it must be included in the scape. It's something pretty unique and I've been looking to step out of the generic ohko iwagumi, but thank you for yor input


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

Looks very similar to this one that i stumbled across.

How to re-create a famous landmark in your aquarium! | Features | Practical Fishkeeping


----------

